# Formosan Mountain Dog



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmjixVsJkTo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP0K7MckU24&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=XfIQ10ggc64&feature=endscreen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA7DZVmUGf8

Temperament and behaviour
The Formosan is a high energy, loyal, affectionate, and intelligent breed that learns very quickly. In unfamiliar situations though, they tend to be wary of strangers and sounds, and at times, they can possibly become fear-aggressive. In new situations where the dog is fear-aggressive, it can take a few days before the dog will calm down.
If comfortable and well-trained, the Formosan will be friendly to people and other animals, though they tend to be a bit aloof or suspicious of strangers, once they have bonded with their owner. Once bonded, they are extremely loyal and affectionate to their owners.
Due to the breed's alertness, these dogs can make great guard dogs, but if not well-trained, the Formosan can become overly protective and aggressive towards strangers..

hmm would they be great for PP? lol :-k


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

They look like Mals and Dutch Shepherds to me ;-)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the Formosan Beetle Nut Gals.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

as far as "protection potential", i don't know where this "breed standard" came from but would seem to apply to just about any feral dog as well as many of the so called "guardian breeds" 

hope that's not where this thread is headed ...

Thomas ... check out the kai-ken Japanese breed; mostly brindles ... you might say the same thing about them without a size comparison.....then you might think that dutch shepherds are super sized kai-kens


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

New marketing ploy? Dogs look happy in the mountains, hope they dont get whipped into being the next, next big thing like so many other breeds in someones exploitation scheme.

They sure can climb a tree, athletic dogs for sure.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All it takes is a bit of popularity and they will be just as big a genetic mess ans any other "rare" breed.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

don't think you need to worry about taiwan dogs getting into any registries

i talked to a chinese bud and he said they already are a genetic "mess" 

...over there almost any feral is often called that and for the last hundreds of years their genes have been mixed with just about every dog imaginable brought into the island .... a few pure ones left, but rare and certainly not being preserved by many purists
- only a few people have done much research and the government hasn't made it a preservation priority

- i would imagine the mixes that have made it to the states will undoubtedly get diluted even more, and since they have that mini-wolfish look they will probably sell well with good marketing to someone who wants to stand out from their neighbors :-(

- don't know if taiwan has the same type of national registry that japan set up to try and keep their breeds undiluted, but do know dogs are still on the menu in many areas of china :-(


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

New guinea singing dog is an interesting one, they lost some status for zoo preservation due to some classification thing and they are more endangered now. Unique dog, spine is unusually supple and move freely in trees, and they sing.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> New guinea singing dog is an interesting one, they lost some status for zoo preservation due to some classification thing and they are more endangered now. Unique dog, spine is unusually supple and move freely in trees, and they sing.


Geez they look like a dingo a fair bit they have to be related?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I would agree on colour but not shape, different style of dog altogether I thought. They got an extra vertebra??

I think closest type to a dingo is a mal and a kelpie??

All dogs have majority same genes or something?


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> They look like Mals and Dutch Shepherds to me ;-)


 same here :razz: i was watching a youtube video and it had stripes like the dutchies


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

The black ones look just like a pit/ACD that I had the displeasure of living near in my old complex...nice looking dogs though


Does the dog in the first video seem to have some eyesight problems to anyone else?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jami Craig said:


> Does the dog in the first video seem to have some eyesight problems to anyone else?


 I was thinking the same thing. He has clearly got a vision problem. 

Also they look like the dogs used in that last Rambo movie where he takes the clamore and blows up that bomb and kills like 100 people. Yeah that one. :-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jami Craig said:


> ... Does the dog in the first video seem to have some eyesight problems to anyone else?



Yes. Trying to follow the guy by sound ..... and at about 40 seconds the walking guy makes an especially loud footfall (maybe to see if the dog tracks it?) ....


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Judging by the tail tuck, I would think the dog is concerned about everything around him, not just the guy walking back and forth and the foot stamp just served to draw the dog's attention back to the guy.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Hell who cares about all this genetics and bloodlines, How the hell can I be the first one in my Town to have a couple to breed and get rich selling to idiots that want to have the first one on their Block!
Hell I will tell em they guarded the ancient Chinese Emperors or any other line of bullshit that cant be actually be true but sounds impressive.
Think I am joking.. just look at that walking Vets Kids Colllege fund called a Shar Pei.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Wright said:


> Hell who cares about all this genetics and bloodlines, How the hell can I be the first one in my Town to have a couple to breed and get rich selling to idiots that want to have the first one on their Block!
> Hell I will tell em they guarded the ancient Chinese Emperors or any other line of bullshit that cant be actually be true but sounds impressive.
> Think I am joking.. just look at that walking Vets Kids Colllege fund called a Shar Pei.



In 1971 the Shar Pei was in the Guiness Book of Records as the worlds rarest dog "breed". 
Look how far it's came. Like a bad lab rat experiment! ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> In 1971 the Shar Pei was in the Guiness Book of Records as the worlds rarest dog "breed".
> Look how far it's came. Like a bad lab rat experiment! ](*,) ](*,)



The "bone mouth" version is supposed to be a nice dog though and they still look like dogs rather than some sort of deflated hippo. There's a guy local who has one, it's smart, well trained, and healthy, not the friendliest most social thing in the world but I think that sort of goes with the breed....it's stable in public though


----------

